# I need help with Angelfish



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I have four Angelfish that are coming in on the fourth, and I was wanting to know how to acclimate them without a drip acclimator, can i just use a plain small air tube that you'd hook an airstone to, or would that introduce water too fast? :fish10:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

All you have to do is tie a knot in it, just enough to where it drips and that works fine.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

thank you, it would have taken me forever to figure that one out ^^ The petshops around here had such slim pickings when it came to angelfish i decided to order some offline, from a company I've ordered from many times before. they sell the angelfish when they're two inches long already, so that they're a bit more hardy than the tiny ones in the petstores.


----------

